# ISO help with fancy salts



## luvs (Aug 10, 2008)

i've 4 salts & also pink pepper that i'm uncertain 'bout.
-celtic grey, hawaiian, fleur de sal, & citrus seasalts.
i'm not sure what to sprinkle on what. jake suggested steaks, & i figure citrus with seafood.
advice would be appreciated. thanks, guys.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 10, 2008)

I saw earlier that VeraBlue was using black lava salt on a caprese salad. I use fleur de sel on quiche a lot, but it's really just a sea salt with no distinctive flavor, like citrus or the European black salt I have. Citrus would also go with chicken, depending on how it's prepared.

Have you tasted them as is? That might give you some ideas. Just experiment! Noting to be afraid of


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 10, 2008)

All of these salts are strictly finishing salts.  Anything that citrus goes with give the citrus salt a try.  The gray salt (mine has huge chunks) is GREAT on tomatoes!!  It's more a textural thing unless you are referring to the flavored salts.  I used to have a chardonnay wood smoked salt - it was excellent as a finishing salt on steak.  If you cook with these flavored salts all flavor will disappear.


----------



## luvs (Aug 10, 2008)

thanks, guys. garlic, i'll taste them as is. 
elf, i concur- i've only wanted to use them as finishing salts.
i'm gonna try your tomatoes with grey salt. with or without pepper, elfie?


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 10, 2008)

Definitely WITH pepper   Big course grains of pepper............


----------



## luvs (Aug 10, 2008)

i hear ya! pepper rules.
tomorrows lunch is 'maters with salt & losta coarse pepper, (thanks, elf), poached eggs, & toast.
hungry already!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 10, 2008)

luvs said:


> i hear ya! pepper rules.
> tomorrows lunch is 'maters with salt & losta coarse pepper, (thanks, elf), poached eggs, & toast.
> hungry already!!



I like to put my toast in a shallow bowl, (sometimes Canadian bacon next) place a thick slice of tomato on top of the toast, a few hunks of gray salt, place my poached egg on top of that, a few more grains of salt and lots of pepper.  If you use the right bread you've got a good-for-you breakfast, even with the Canadian bacon.


----------

